

Why you should wait on upgrading to .Net 4.6 - sakopov
http://nickcraver.com/blog/2015/07/27/why-you-should-wait-on-dotnet-46

======
jmnicolas
TL;DR : "The methods you call can get different parameter values than you
passed in."

